# Эквалайзинг.



## Sego (30 Дек 2021)

Кто захочет пообсуждать, поэкперементировать, буду рад. Все делаю на четверке.

Принцип работы - параметрический. Первый параметр Input Gain - общая "громкость" Тут можно разводить правую - левую по уровню, и собственно делать звучание инструмента громче-тише, работает корректно.
Следующие девять параметров разбиваем по три. Условно - первые три - "низкие частоты", вторе - "средние", третьи - "высокие". В каждой тройке первый параметр это частотный диапазон - от и до, и указывается частота, которая будет в центре этого диапазона. Второй параметр - ширина этого диапазона (больше цифра, уже диапазон), и третий параметр - усиление этого диапазона. Т.е. можно раскинуть эти три диапазона и настроить для более ровного звучания, или более приближенного к акустике. Для того, что бы ориентироваться нота - частота, можно найти таблицу соответствия в гугле, ссылку не даю, наверно нельзя).

И последние три параметра собственно высокие, с обрезанием середины и низа, теже три настройки, только первая - с какой частоты обрезается.

Теперь интересно, я задался мыслью, по умолчанию скорее всего стоят установки для собственно аккорденона, у которого разумеется диапазон клавиатуры меньше.... Так что баянистам наверно следует обрать на это внимания.

Этим эквалайзингом можно убирать всякие паразитные, например на "ломанной деке", смотришь какая нота, вычисляешь частоту, и крутишь педали, где нужно.

Ну и нужно понимать, что это не "бытовой" эквалайзер линейный, и оно применяется несколько для других задач.

Да, очень важно на что строите, я думаю делать надо на внутренние динамики, будет универсально, ибо в "ушах" все хорошо, а усилитель может быть разный....

Попробовал на фаготе выровнять (язычок - баян), приблезительно что то такое -


----------



## kep (31 Дек 2021)

@Sega, отличная идея!
Мои три копейки: в отличие от FR-8x (где эквалайзер это один из MFX эффектов для каждого из 4 инструментов), на четверке эквалайзер работает на суммарный звук, поэтому целесообразно его использовать как "исправитель звука" для внутренних динамиков. Скорее всего, дребезг и прочие паразиты характерны именно для них - в наушниках Вы их слышите?


----------



## kep (31 Дек 2021)

Вообще, эффекты - это ненаписанная поэма. Единственный, кто толком (и с юмором) их описал, это Уве Штегер. Вот его объяснение, как работает VS Distortion:


----------



## Sego (31 Дек 2021)

kep написал(а):


> @Sega, отличная идея!
> Мои три копейки: в отличие от FR-8x (где эквалайзер это один из MFX эффектов для каждого из 4 инструментов), на четверке эквалайзер работает на суммарный звук, поэтому целесообразно его использовать как "исправитель звука" для внутренних динамиков. Скорее всего, дребезг и прочие паразиты характерны именно для них - в наушниках Вы их слышите?




В наушниках все гораздо лучше, дребезга нет вообще, легкие биения.. 


_ "..для каждого из 4 инструментов.." -_ в смысле для 4 голосов? Вот и когда строил "тутти", на мысли поймал себя, что не плохо бы для каждого отдельно, и на выходе общий...


Продолжу, интересная тема, и нужная...


----------



## Sego (31 Дек 2021)

Кэп, я что еще заметил. .. На четверке корпус стал резонировать , "телом" ощущаешь прилично... Не помню, на тройке такое было, или нет..., а семерка вообще давно была... Если это конструктивная особенность четверки, вполне себе может быть, что всякие искажения, могут быть отсюда....

пс хотя конечно корпусом ощущать приятно, некая имитация акустики.


----------



## kep (31 Дек 2021)

Sego написал(а):


> На четверке корпус стал резонировать , "телом" ощущаешь прилично...


Пластиковый корпус, и потоньше семерки-восьмерки. По идее, можно попробовать поубивать резонансы наклейкой демпферов внутрь корпуса, но это такая вуду-практика - их еще пойди найди...


----------



## Sego (31 Дек 2021)

Я тройку разбирал левую, демпферы там стоят на динамиках...


----------



## Sego (31 Дек 2021)

Несколько интересных замечаний по эквалайзеру.

Он не соотносится к партии правой-левой, а к динамикам в пр. и л. корпусе. Это важно. Т.е. нужно понимать, например строя правую, что оно еще звучит и в левой, и наоборот.

Для себя я сегодня такой алгоритм - строим правую, сначала в левой усиление (первый параметр Gain) уводим в ноль, что б звучали только правый, включаем фагот. Далее нужно представлять, что из себя представляют следующие 9 педалей, выше писал, еще раз - три по три. Первая в тройке середина регулируемого частотного диапазона, вторая - ширина диапазона, третья усиление этого диапазона. Делаем все по усолчанию (от чего то надо плясать), выключает усиление в двух последних тройках, и стороим первую, по равномерности звучанию. Далее терциями, аккордами, что бы не было биений. Если есть биения, смотрим в каком частотном диапазоне и соответственно регулируем.
Далее подключаем следующие две тройки, и все тоже самое.
Далее подключаем к фаготу следующие голоса, моя полследовательность - +кларнет (ломанная), +пиколо, +гобой, + дополнительно. Слушаем биения, и подгоняем частоту (диапазон), его ширину и усиление (в какой тройке - где есть биения, смотрим таблицу, приблизительную частоту). И в редакторе регистра усилением того, или иного голоса так же можно подрегулировать.
Потом отключаем правую (усиление в ноль) и строим левые динамики по этому же принципу...

На первый взгляд кажется муторно, сложно и долго, но нет, главное понять принцип.

Очень плохо, что в четверке только "общий" эквалайзер, был бы по голосам - можно настроить идеально.

Делал на это сэте, смотреть регистр TUTTI (обозвал так специально), да сэт временный, для моих экспериментов - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YmY25Xm0UohHeXXkn4FCMoEphZR3vjGL/view?usp=sharing
Биений практически нет, при этом достаточная громкость....


----------



## Sego (31 Дек 2021)

Ну и помечтать, если бы они интерфейс эквалайзера в редакторе сделали "графический", да еще с возможностью мониторинга по частотным диапазонам, было бы все гораздо проще...+)


----------



## kep (31 Дек 2021)

Sego написал(а):


> Ну и помечтать, если бы они интерфейс эквалайзера в редакторе сделали "графический", да еще с возможностью мониторинга по частотным диапазонам, было бы все гораздо проще...+)


Настоящий мониторинг возможен только с внешним измерительным микрофоном И работает только в конкретной акустике. есть достаточно дешевые пульты с такой функцией.


----------



## Sego (31 Дек 2021)

Я не в курсе "измерительных микрофонов", думаю а принципе 57 шура хватило бы, хороший АЦП, хотя наверно и обыкновенного микрофонного входа будет достаточно, ну и ... программа.., не знаю, в Лоджике есть такая примочка регулировка в разных частотных диапазонах с возможностью их установки, с мониторингом уровней. Или в принципе можно вообще без микрофона, с выхода наушников сигнал взять... Может стоить замутить?))

Тут еще вопрос такой, какая ширина этого диапазона, и насколько сужается-расширяется педалями... Информации этой нет в руководстве... В суппорт наверно бесполезно писать по поводу.


----------



## kep (5 Янв 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Или в принципе можно вообще без микрофона, с выхода наушников сигнал взять... Может стоить замутить?))


Не, не стоит. Вся идея в том, чтобы микрофоном с ровной собственной АЧХ померять выход колонок и подобрать эквализацию, которая выпрямляет их характеристику в конкретном помещении (ну, или на воздухе). Делается это автоматически, в результате устанавливается эквализация выхода микшера на колонки.


----------



## Sego (5 Янв 2022)

Да, согласен, ибо в наушниках звучит идеально, на внешние более менее, а на внутренние обычно проблема, по ним и строить...


----------

